# I have no idea how this works............................



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

I have no idea how this works, but if you stare at the picture long enough you'll notice a waterfall in the background.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Like it :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I suppose it all depends on whether you are interested in Nature or Naturists? :wink:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Nope....................cant see it yet............


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Background____ errrr what background?


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..........................How long did it take you to notice she wasn't wearing a helmet ?


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Helmet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O That flipping tyre looks bald doesn't it? No wonder the Policeman is pulling them over. :roll:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I found the waterfall 8) It's just to the right of the left hand side,

I think the police are stopping the bike as they is no wide load sign on it..


----------

